# Outdoor Enclosure for Desert Tort



## TigsMom (Mar 23, 2014)

FINALLY finished, just in time for Wake Ups!!!!! Alot of holdups over the past 6 plus months thanks to some very, very bad solar contractors. Nightmare and repairs to my home were finished last week. Long story short, I do not have Solar and it will be a very long time before I go through that nightmare again.

I have two seperate enclosures, one for each of my Adult Male Torts. They live in the enclosures, as well as brumate there. Although, this year I pulled both of them and placed them in brumation boxes in the garage to avoid any problems from contractors and I built a new enclosure and extensively remodeled the old enclosure. We live in South Western Arizona where summer temps average 115-120 Degs F.

New Enclosure (BEFORE):





Removed Tree Stump and roots and began burrow dig:





Burrow Build - 2 Cinderblocks high, plus a 2" cap Cinderblck: 




Not pictured is the roof of the burrow. Made of 2x16 Tempered boards and a sheet of linoleum to keep water saturation being an issue. Covered with 24" of dirt.

The wall is 15' x 5' and is 18" high. Total cost: approx. $400.00





Burrow Entrance lined with flat rock to hold dirt back and hopefully prevent having to dig it out.





Sod: Bob Sod Mix of Bermuda and Rye (no netting) from Home Depot $5.97 for 5'x2' . Flower Seedling being protected by Gatorade and Juice bottles. Wild cottontails have munched nearly all the Desert Tortoise Wildflower mix seedlings.




Jack seems happy with his new digs and is exploring the entire enclosure. It's his first time on any lawn and he has a look as if to say "What's this cool, soft, green stuff under my feet?". I sure hope it takes well and he has munchies throughout the season (if not for years to come).




I'm very pleased, and tickled the tort seems to love it as well. It was a ton of very hard work (back breaking) for me and I'm really glad to sit back and enjoy the looks of it next to my patio. I can't wait to have my Coffee with Jack tomorrow! I still need to find the perfect water dish for him and his new enclosure, until then his pie plate of water will have to do. Looking for a bird bath, that I can set into the ground and shallow enough but big enough for him to ease in and out of when he wants a good soak. I'll give him good soaks in a tub over the next couple of weeks (now that he's just awakened) to ensure he's hydrated for the heat here. Supposed to be 90 Degs tomorrow, but bouncing around the high 70's to high 80's for the next 10 days.

Hope you all like it.


The Old Enclosure (BEFORE Remodel). Both Tortoises seperated by Cinderblock divider. I allow each to individually, free roam our backyard and patio, at least a couple of days a week to ensure they get their excercise.





Burrow:










Happy with his new digs. I think that's a smile on his face. He's sure enjoying cruising in and out of his burrow and all around his enclosure.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice. Seems like having the sod over the top of the burrow will help keep it cool inside.


----------



## TigsMom (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you Yvonne. So far, so great! It's working...it's keeping the burrows steady at about 62 Degs at night (when it's in the 50's outside) and just a few degrees higher in the heat of the day. Quite the insulator so far. We'll see if that holds true when the intense heat of 110+ comes around. Regardless, it'll be cooler than their old burrows which weren't as deep and long before the remodels and I think that alone will help ALOT. I am very curious what the high temps will be inside the burrows. I still want to add vinyl strips to help stabilize temps inside the burrow as well. (remembered on my way home from my last trip to Lowes). Friends, just shoot me if I utter the word "Blocks" or "Dig" in the next year if ever. This ol' body has gone through lots of pain, and a very large bottle of Advil the past several months. I need a rent-a-kid with a strong healthy back, mine is toast!


----------



## kathyth (Mar 23, 2014)

I think you did a fabulous job!
Your tort's are very lucky!


----------



## TigsMom (Jun 5, 2014)

Hello from HOT Arizona, outside temp is 109 Degs, Dry Ground temp in both enclosures are 123 Degs, both burrows are 83 Degs and tortoises are not in the backs of the burrow where the sensor hits and where it's cooler. Instead, like me they are at the door looking out! LOL me from my air conditioned house and them in open warm air. So far, so great, the extreme temps (over 110 -120 Degs F) haven't hit yet, but so far I'm watering the sod and plants once in the morning and once around sunset, everyday. Burrows are staying dry and I'm thrilled with the temps of the burrows. Not calling a VICTORY just yet, but really thrilled. Now I worry about John and Deere (renamed my tortoises since they mow the lawn so well), mowing a tad too short for extreme heat and getting ready to construct a full cover over the entire strips of sod to keep critters off one week, then on the next and see how that goes. If I lose the sod, I'll be a bit disappointed, but wished I'd done this years ago. Sooooooo much easier and lasting longer than the seed ever did! Next spring, I'll buy even more bermuda sod and really get it growing for them. Happy Tortoises and Happy Tigs Mom here!


----------



## KatieandKyle (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice job! When I read your post I looked at the temp in the shade here in Phoenix and it's 106 at 5pm.... The heat has begun!! We are watering the enclosures constantly... We are going to add misters above them hoping that will help. I bet yours will stay a nice temp with the sod on top.  you have a happy tort I'm sure!


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 23, 2015)

Very nicely done enclosure. Great idea ! !! 

I like it and I think I may able to copy your set-up for mine CDT. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2015)

TigsMom said:


> . This ol' body has gone through lots of pain, and a very large bottle of Advil the past several months. I need a rent-a-kid with a strong healthy back, mine is toast!



Thus is the life and sign of a true tortoise caretaker.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 23, 2015)

LOL Just realized this thread is almost a year old.  Now you can give us an update and tell us how well it worked in the heat of summer and what does it look like now?


----------



## TigsMom (Mar 4, 2015)

Both enclosures worked out even better than I'd hoped. Both of them spent the winter in their burrows with no issues, even through the freak snow storm (historical, never snows here) on New Years Eve. They awoke early (a few weeks ago) due to our Early Spring temps arriving (mid 80's for over two weeks straight), they aren't eating volumes, but they are sunning and eating daily. One of the enclosures needs the sod replaced it was grazed on down to the roots before the winter temps hit, the other survived and is sprouting new bermuda already. A couple of weeks ago I planted a grass grazing mix, it has sprouted and so far doing well (although the wildlife, bird, bunnies and such did get to a bit of it, I'm also growing trays to rotate in and out of the enclosures. I'll take pictures of each tomorrow and update you all with the new growth. If you do build an underground burrow, make sure to cover it with some serious water proofing material if you plan to plant sod or anything above it (so you don't over saturate the burrow). I used vinyl flooring over the entire roof of the burrow before filling in the soil for the garden above the roof. I also closed off the door to the burrow once I was certain they were fully asleep to ensure the temps in the burrow would hold.


----------



## New Desert Tortoise Mommy (Mar 4, 2015)

This is awesome. I cant wait to start my new bigger desert tortoise home.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## TigsMom (Mar 5, 2015)

[/URL]


----------



## TigsMom (Mar 5, 2015)

Just beginning to green up. Excuse the fencing, it's there temporary to help keep the birds from eating to much. Here's the other enclosure where the sod didn't survive as well, but the Hibiscus are seriously happy. Greening up thanks to the grazing mix from Carolina Pet Supply.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 5, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## 4jean (Mar 5, 2015)

Beautiful job!


----------

